# serious side effects Xifaxan



## ccpricesc (Mar 20, 2012)

I am here for my wife of 46 years. Betty is 64 years young and has suffered for years with gut problems. After her breathing test she was diagnosed with SIBO-D and prescribed Xifaxan. After completing a 10 day dose without any complications, and feeling like a new person after the fourth day. This new person was around for three weeks, and then the SIBO returned. She has now began her second 14 day dose, and is on the fourth day. The serious side effects listed are dizziness, breathing difficulty, extreme itchiness. Betty is having all of these. I love my wife unconditionally, however sometime "DR.BETTY" can be rather hardheaded, I have called her doctor,waiting to here back. Any advice from anyone or perhaps others with similar experiences. Thanks Charlie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Call the Dr and report said side effects and seek his/her advice on how to proceed and what if anything can be done to combat the side effects. And tell "DR. BETTY" that having trouble breathing is nothing to be fooling around with! She may not have to stop the meds.. see what the Dr. says first! It could simply mean she has to take something like Benadryl to treat the side effects... And that she should probably leave the Doctoring ... to the actual Doctors??? Maybe???


----------

